# Shocking Secrets behind Martial Arts and Yoga!



## Gnarlie (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.secretsbehindmartialarts.com/

So I googled 'Martial Secrets' just to see what results came up for my own amusement, when this little gem popped up.  Made me spit out my coffee.  I'm not Christian, nor religious, but I am interested in cultivating my spirit.  This website seems to be implying that pursuit of martial arts and yoga training is harmful to Christians and their beliefs.  Are Martial Arts and Christianity mutually exclusive?  What do you think?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2012)

Gnarlie said:


> http://www.secretsbehindmartialarts.com/
> 
> So I googled 'Martial Secrets' just to see what results came up for my own amusement, when this little gem popped up.  Made me spit out my coffee.  I'm not Christian, nor religious, but I am interested in cultivating my spirit.  This website seems to be implying that pursuit of martial arts and yoga training is harmful to Christians and their beliefs.  Are Martial Arts and Christianity mutually exclusive?  What do you think?


I think you should listen, before becoming too protective of your vehicle for eastern thought.


----------



## Gnarlie (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm all ears


----------



## granfire (Sep 23, 2012)

It would b funny if I had not heard instances of pastors telling their flock NOT to join a Dojang...Which was funny, considering the Instructor/Owner of our place was about as far from anything Asian spiritual as you could be, just a good kid from the sticks. Even the terminology was more English than Korean.

BUT: If it draws the flock away from the pulpit, it's bad.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 23, 2012)

>Be Indian/Jamaican
>Be from Hindu family
>Get free Yoga anytime I want at Temple
> Practiced Karate
>Laugh at your inner conflicts


----------



## granfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Omar B said:


> >Be Indian/Jamaican
> >Be from Hindu family
> >Get free Yoga anytime I want at Temple
> > Practiced Karate
> >Laugh at your inner conflicts



You Devil, you!

:angel:


----------



## Omar B (Sep 23, 2012)

I laugh at your concept of Devil.


----------



## granfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Omar B said:


> I laugh at your concept of Devil.



As long as you don't fart in my general direction....


----------



## Omar B (Sep 23, 2012)

No, that's something a christian who fears exersize (yoga) would do.


----------



## K-man (Sep 23, 2012)

A delicious irony that these Christians recognise Chi in the martial arts (evil) and most martial artists deny the very existence of Chi. I'm definitely from the dark side!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2012)

K-man said:


> A delicious irony that these Christians recognise Chi in the martial arts (evil) and most martial artists deny the very existence of Chi. I'm definitely from the dark side!


Its not the chi its self, but the attempt to teach you to think in those terms. This is what the whole tree of knowledge thing from the Bible is about. Its OK to learn from the Philistines, just don't become one in the process.
Sean


----------



## blindsage (Sep 24, 2012)

So this guy seems to believe in the "all martial arts come from the Shaolin temple through Damo" myth.  He claims that all martial arts come from yoga and therefore from Hinduism.  And keeps bringing up Zen Buddhism as if all martial arts are Japanese.  His "50 years" of experience in martial arts, pretty much just Shotokan karate it appears, just seems to have confused him more than anything else.


----------



## blindsage (Sep 24, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Its not the chi its self, but the attempt to teach you to think in those terms. This is what the whole tree of knowledge thing from the Bible is about. Its OK to learn from the Philistines, just don't become one in the process.
> Sean



No actually according to this guy it is the chi itself.  He claims it's "of the demonic realm".


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2012)

blindsage said:


> No actually according to this guy it is the chi itself. He claims it's "of the demonic realm".



What does he think the 'Holy Spirit/Ghost' looks like to non Christians?


----------



## granfire (Sep 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> What does he think the 'Holy Spirit/Ghost' looks like to non Christians?



:lfao:

Like the divine light descending on the faithful, of course! 
:roflmao:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 24, 2012)

Some Christian believers do indeed think that there is an incompatability between martial arts and their religion. For them, they should not learn such arts because it will lead them into disagreement with their local shamanistic social-control-disseminator (aka priest/vicar/pastor et al).  It's not that I think they are right to make such a decision but their lives will be less fraught if they do.

For non-brainwashed Christians (and other humans) there is no conflict and they should ignore the whole idea that there should be any type of incompatability between believing in a Creator Deity and learning how to kick, punch, block etc.


----------



## K-man (Sep 24, 2012)

blindsage said:


> So this guy seems to believe in the "all martial arts come from the Shaolin temple through Damo" myth.  He claims that all martial arts come from yoga and therefore from Hinduism.  And keeps bringing up Zen Buddhism as if all martial arts are Japanese.  His "50 years" of experience in martial arts, pretty much just Shotokan karate it appears, just seems to have confused him more than anything else.


The guy is as nutty as the nuttiest fruit cake!   Boxing, Wrestling, Krav, Capoeira, MMA, Pankration etc are nothing to do with yoga.   And, even if the others came via India to Asia, so what?  Meditation is evil? Yeah, right.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2012)

K-man said:


> The guy is as nutty as the nuttiest fruit cake!   Boxing, Wrestling, Krav, Capoeira, MMA, Pankration etc are nothing to do with yoga.   And, even if the others came via India to Asia, so what?  Meditation is evil? Yeah, right.


No, meditation isn't evil, its just not of a Christian tradition, is all.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> What does he think the 'Holy Spirit/Ghost' looks like to non Christians?


I'm sure that is the last thing in the world he is worried about. LOL
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2012)

K-man said:


> The guy is as nutty as the nuttiest fruit cake!   Boxing, Wrestling, Krav, Capoeira, MMA, Pankration etc are nothing to do with yoga.   And, even if the others came via India to Asia, so what?  Meditation is evil? Yeah, right.


Do me a favor. Pop over to Kenponet.com and read the first paragraph of the latest thread topic. What religious friend of yours (or family member) would accept that suggestion?
Sean


----------



## rainesr (Sep 24, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> No, meditation isn't evil, its just not of a Christian tradition, is all.
> Sean



There is actually quite a bit of meditation mentioned in the bible in both the new and old testement. Not sure why it is so unpopular in christianity though. You would think this guy would know this being as versed in the christian faith as he claims to be. Seems to mirror his knowlege of martial arts history given his supposed 50 years of experiance.

~Rob


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm sure that is the last thing in the world he is worried about. LOL
> Sean



I'm not so sure, people like him seem to spend a lot of time worrying about non Christians and how to get them to convert, far more time than is healthy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not so sure, people like him seem to spend a lot of time worrying about non Christians and how to get them to convert, far more time than is healthy.



yup, ever hear of the Crusades


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 24, 2012)

No Hindu, Budhist, Taoist, Shintoist, or Christian believes because of martial arts.  Given this line of thought, we should also avoid fireworks, math, many types of food, the military, clocks, or medical care.  Many of those did not originate in Christiandom or are heavily influenced by non Christian places.  More ignorance and idiocy in a world that needs so much less of this them vs us mentality, but rather more of the inclusive mentality.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2012)

You know....I train martial arts....and I trained yoga...and I turned out just fine


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> yup, ever hear of the Crusades




I know about the Crusades, they practised killing Muslims by killing Jews first but actually I was thinking it was unhealthy for people to try converting others as trying to breathe through a broken nose isn't ideal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> I know about the Crusades, they practised killing Muslims by killing Jews first but actually I was thinking it was unhealthy for people to try converting others as trying to breathe through a broken nose isn't ideal.



I don&#8217;t know why your post made me think of this but&#8230;.


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2012)

Yoga studios are the new mcdojo.  The idea that a25 year old who's done yoga for three or so years and gone through a teachers class is a yogi is silly.

There's about as much spirituality in the average yoga school as there its chi in a martial arts school.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 24, 2012)

Steve said:


> Yoga studios are the new mcdojo.  The idea that a25 year old who's done yoga for three or so years and gone through a teachers class is a yogi is silly.
> 
> There's about as much spirituality in the average yoga school as there its chi in a martial arts school.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2




Officially had 2 different Yoga teachers, Kripalu Yoga, and Integral/iyengar Yoga. Unofficially had a 3rd Yoga teacher; Power Yoga and of the 3 I would have to say the only one that had any understanding of the spirituality of it was the Integral/iyengar Yoga teacher. However she had been at yoga for well over 10 years, trained in a few different styles and was a certified iyengar Yoga teacher, Integral Yoga teacher, and a Yoga therapist. The others were pretty much what you described...just a little older than 25. The Kripalu teacher was trying to be but he just did not quite have it and the Power yoga guy just didn't care. And to be completely honest I was not there for spirituality, I was there for flexibility and strength


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> No, meditation isn't evil, its just not of a Christian tradition, is all.
> Sean


Not true; meditation is most certainly part of Christian tradition.  The Rosary is just one example.  Or Eucharistic Adoration.

That said -- the idea that martial arts (in general; there are a few exceptions) or yoga (with some mild reservations on some forms of yoga) have religious implications in and of themselves is as silly as suggesting that carpentry has a religious implication.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 24, 2012)

So,following this line of logic, if all martial arts descended from India, then dispersed through Asia, and are evil because the root is tainted(yes I'm paraphrasing), should many "Christian" activities be banished as well? Christmas, Easter, much of the story of Jesus, etc. can be found in earlier Pagan religions, and have been adopted into Christianity(ever hear the Huron carol at a Christmas pageant?)


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 24, 2012)

:lol:  I was going to get around to saying much the same thing Frank


----------



## granfire (Sep 24, 2012)

frank raud said:


> So,following this line of logic, if all martial arts descended from India, then dispersed through Asia, and are evil because the root is tainted(yes I'm paraphrasing), should many "Christian" activities be banished as well? Christmas, Easter, much of the story of Jesus, etc. can be found in earlier Pagan religions, and have been adopted into Christianity(ever hear the Huron carol at a Christmas pageant?)





Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  I was going to get around to saying much the same thing Frank



You boys are EVIL!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 24, 2012)

frank raud said:


> So,following this line of logic, if all martial arts descended from India, then dispersed through Asia, and are evil because the root is tainted(yes I'm paraphrasing), should many "Christian" activities be banished as well? Christmas, Easter, much of the story of Jesus, etc. can be found in earlier Pagan religions, and have been adopted into Christianity(ever hear the Huron carol at a Christmas pageant?)


According to the Seventh Day Adventists, that's exactly what we should do.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 24, 2012)

All this is, is xenophobia desguised as religous belief.


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2012)

Touch Of Death said:


> Do me a favor. Pop over to Kenponet.com and read the first paragraph of the latest thread topic. What religious friend of yours (or family member) would accept that suggestion?
> Sean


Mmm! Seems there is more than one nutcase on the loose.     :s193:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2012)

K-man said:


> Mmm! Seems there is more than one nutcase on the loose.     :s193:


If there weren't nutcases like that, there wouldn't be nutcases like this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> All this is, is xenophobia desguised as religous belief.



So...you're saying this is all because he is afraid of Xena :uhyeah:


----------



## granfire (Sep 25, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> So...you're saying this is all because he is afraid of Xena :uhyeah:



He should be....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> He should be....


If you like that little friend she hangs with, you should be.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> He should be....



Well of course...as we all should be...but... that boy needs therapy


----------

